# Another Snow Goose Hunting Video



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I put this snow goose hunting video together....some old footage from 2006.

Enjoy


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

nice mess of birds lol i love the neck collar on the decoy, thats why you guys killed so many


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice work Chris great video, was the neck collar decoy Sammy from hunting snows?


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Good entertainment again - another one tomorrow?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brobones said:


> Nice work Chris great video, was the neck collar decoy Sammy from hunting snows?


I didn't know it had a name, but it is the "traveling decoy".


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

snowbus said:


> Good entertainment again - another one tomorrow?


I've got over 3 years of footage in the archives, there's no telling how many I could put together. I'm getting the hang of the software so I'll try to have more fun with it.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

yea keep us enertained chris keep em coming the videos are what true hunting groups do none of that fake hunting crap that people put on dvd's, i like your videos cause there true, screw ups, missed shots, funny stuff like goose to the nuts. Most of that stuff is censored on hunting dvd's


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> brobones said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work Chris great video, was the neck collar decoy Sammy from hunting snows?
> ...


Yes sir that is Sammy


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharin. Was fun to watch... Keep em coming!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

if i had a hunt 1/10 as good as that one, i would be the happiest person in the world. i could watch that stuff all day. i have such a craving to spring snow goose hunt, too bad it's 4 months away!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! 8)

I like you got P.J. in there taking a leak in the background while Im picking up that blue goose!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris..........keep 'em coming...........great primer for spring and might make winter less long!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

J.D. said:


> Nice! 8)
> 
> I like you got P.J. in there taking a leak in the background while Im picking up that blue goose!


When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## NDfieldHunter38 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice Video


----------

